# Medications with twinstar/chihiros?



## Sammy Islam (11 Mar 2020)

Hey people,

I was wondering if i need to remove my twinstar nano/chihiros doctor when using medications? 

Thanks


----------



## Fisher2007 (11 Mar 2020)

I don't know the answer but my gut feeling would be yes.  Just to preserve the reactor


----------



## Sammy Islam (11 Mar 2020)

Thanks, that's what i was thinking. Also it could interfere with the meds?


----------



## alto (11 Mar 2020)

Yes and No
Benefit - anytime medications are used in the aquarium, daily water changes, increased aeration (oxygenation of water) is recommended as almost all medication active ingredients will sequester oxygen 

Con - depending upon what is actually leased by the membrane (lots of conjecture but I don’t believe any refereed scientific study), there may be increased oxidative reactions with medication active ingredients ie medication may have reduced efficacy

I don’t see how the reactor membrane could be negatively affected 
(limescale deposits etc would be more likely)


----------



## Sammy Islam (11 Mar 2020)

Thanks i was thinking it would be good to have it in there for the extra o2, but assumed it could interfere with the meds in some way seeing as we don't know a major amount about the product/technology.

I was thinking more along the lines of staining the reactor rather than damage. Calcium is definitely it's enemy


----------



## alto (11 Mar 2020)

Yes, I hadn’t thought about possible blue staining of the white plastic (though the finish on my old Twinstar reactor seems impervious, I’ve no idea about the Chihiros version)


----------



## Simon Cole (12 Mar 2020)

If electrolysis can split covalent bonds in water molecules - won't it split up the medicine too.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (12 Mar 2020)

Do you have an air stone you could temporarily replace it with to get the increased oxygenation? Does the medication require increased oxygenation?


----------



## Fisher2007 (12 Mar 2020)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Do you have an air stone you could temporarily replace it with to get the increased oxygenation? Does the medication require increased oxygenation?



As above - I'd remove it.  If it's oxygen you're worried about add an airstone.  If there is no requirement for additional oxygenation then I wouldn't bother with that either

What meds is it and what you are treating?


----------



## Sammy Islam (12 Mar 2020)

Thanks guys, i was pretty much thinking the same thing. I don't think i'll add an air stone because it's an open top tank and the bubbles/splashing would be annoying and could splash the wall behind or the lighting unit above from previous experience. 

I'm doing rounds of preventative meds, mainly for internal parasites/worms for my new gouramis and rams.


----------

